# Gasser pics.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Got bored tonight and made these.
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful!! yer killin me..


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You know I like them Gasser's!!! I vote for the Willys, no wait... the 55, no the Willys, no... Oh Crap, I like em both!!! You selling the background bodies??? RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Another quick one.
DRAGjet


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice work. Great pix.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris,Get a 57 Vette in there and you will have my all time favorite cars.Beautiful picture also. Tom Stumpf


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris,You can always find some Gas


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I got these two as a gift from my friend Christian (Dragular)Rolf at the Ohio show,a few shows back.I'll be getting the metalflake ,molded,green ready for the upcoming ST. Patricks Day parade


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

CJ53 said:


> Beautiful!! yer killin me..


Ditto...what CJ said x 2!

Between Drag and Tom.............aaaaaaaaaaaaaah woah baby!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Sweet Cars guys!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Dragula said:


> Got bored tonight and made these.
> DRAGjet


DANG -- those are killer! Love the wheel / tire combos! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1976Cordoba said:


> DANG -- those are killer! Love the wheel / tire combos! :thumbsup:


 
Would have to agree with 'doba! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*I got my nose in the air.....*

Gassers Rule.. Those look awsome Drag and Tom.. :thumbsup: 
I have to agree with Tom, A 57 Vette with the nose up, Blower pokin , pipes,
And a wide set of meats.. Now that looks mean just sittin still...  :dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*All nice....*

...but my fav out of all of them is Tom's turquoise Willys w/flames. Caught my eye on another post a while back. Nice combo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

It is a cool ride!
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris,It's a cool life.Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Give me a call tom.
DRAGjet




tomhocars said:


> Chris,It's a cool life.Tom


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

these look great.Hey tom what chassis is under the metrorail?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Just got cooler Tom.
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Saweeet!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Jack o lantern 55!
DRAGjet :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Yer having waaaay to much fun*

Hard to keep up Chris your recent tear has been a joy to follow!
Glad to see you havent burned out. :thumbsup: 

Flame on!... ya nut! They just keep gettin' better.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here's a pair of cool willy's for ya'll...

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/BLUESTONECOOKWILLYS.jpg

and another one...

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/customs/wilyslefthoodopen.jpg


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

mrwillysgasser said:


> these look great.Hey tom what chassis is under the metrorail?


Kevin,It's a narrow 440 x-2.Not much room for tires ,but who cares.How are the1:1 33's.Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I personally really flip out for the black SWC Willy's!
DRAGjet





videojimmy said:


> here's a pair of cool willy's for ya'll...
> 
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/BLUESTONECOOKWILLYS.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Gasser's*

Can we race???


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

tomhocars said:


> Kevin,It's a narrow 440 x-2.Not much room for tires ,but who cares.How are the1:1 33's.Tom


it hard to put some tire under that body..But it can be done. You know I love the willys one to one or smaller too. All mine are fine!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Awesome!!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sure..pick which one I should beat you with!  Just ribbin' ya man,sweet cars!
DRAGjet





Hilltop Raceway said:


> Can we race???


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/BLKSTONECOOKWILLYS.jpg

Hey Chris... I have a black one too. This one sits on a quadralam chassis.. yesh, she's FAST!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Hilltop... is that green willys scoop from a AFX gplus F-1 body?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Bring it on big boy!!!COOL car Jimmy!
DRAGjet





videojimmy said:


> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/HOT RODs/BLKSTONECOOKWILLYS.jpg
> 
> Hey Chris... I have a black one too. This one sits on a quadralam chassis.. yesh, she's FAST!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes sir VJ, I got em from Road Race Replicas. I used em on my the Henry J and Austin cars. They just look good to me, plus they have the inset opening. Just paint a little black in there. RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Match up*

Sounds like we got racing going on!!! How's about a 440 Tyco Willys???


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

oh man,it's getting nasty.i love it


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I have to get some cars ready


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Match race!!I got a Galinko 72 mph t-jet Willy's we can dance with..lolI love it!This is why this is my favorite board!
DRAGjet




tomhocars said:


> oh man,it's getting nasty.i love it


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Burnt orange Willys*

OK Tom, you some of this??? I'm gonna go get my brother-in-laws... He's got the fastest... This sounds like a movie I once saw. This one of my favorite Willys cars. This was a push-car that came in a 3 pack, I bought at a Super X drugstore many years ago. It's a dull orange in color, came with no rear bumper, or no license tag. I'm like you Dragula, this board is fantastic!!! Keep the pictures coming!!! Thanks for letting me join in guys!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Can Punkin' Jack Play?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Just looking at the size of them headers is scaring me!!! I love the chop on the bad-looking Westcoast Willys!!! I may have to retire, too hard to keep up with you guys!!! RM


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Great thread! Love that green willys w/ the pro stock scoop Hilltop.  

GP


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's A Few More


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*The Gas Is to much..*

The Gas is really getting strong in here..cough..cough...cough..
Sweet lookin rides from all you guys.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yes sir VJ, I got em from Road Race Replicas. I used em on my the Henry J and Austin cars. They just look good to me, plus they have the inset opening. Just paint a little black in there. RM


Randy,I just love that Henry J


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

too many great cars to choose from. 

Tom, in case you're interested... the interior and chrome engine from JL's Little Red Wagon fit perfectly on Bruce's bodies. I'm sure he used them for his mold. They're exactly the same. I may have an extra interior laying around if you want it. 

Bill, everytime I see that "Jack" car I want it more. That car is amazing.

All the cars here, every one of them, I wish were in my collection. Killer thread guys!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Jack*

Bill, Did you use your goop spray technique on Jack??? If so, can you explain the mix one moretime. It looks like it just came out of a mold, the body lines look so smoooooth. Thanks, Randy


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Sounds like we got racing going on!!! How's about a 440 Tyco Willys???


man thats so cool! how do you get it to fit?? i wanna make one!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wes, It's just a narrow Tyco 440 chassis. I shaved the chassis side mounts off ( top ones), so the body would slide on. I left the 2 bottom tabs for the body to rest on. You will have to drill out 2 front axle holes in the chassis, to get your wheels centered in the fenderwells. The axle will be close to the motor shaft, so check for that before drilling your holes. I notched out the back body post for the rear chassis to rest on. Just use a little glue to hold the body on. It's a 440 chassis, so you probably want need to be taking the body on and off. This is just a crusier anyways. I just like Willys bodies and this was a junker to start with. I've seen your talent, so you want have any problem!!! A 440X2 chassis would be even better. RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wes, Bud's has a Willys resin body that fit's the Tomy SG chassis, you don't use the body clip. The body is the same length as a T-Jet. The front wheel wells are moved forward. Still looks good. RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Added some new old school wheels to my green mamba!lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

VJ, I tried the diecast interior you mentioned to Tom, for the Dodge pick-up ( Little Red Wagon). Fits great!!! Woo Hoo!!! Thanks for sharing!!! RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Dragula said:


> Added some new old school wheels to my green mamba!lol!
> DRAGjet


Nice finishing touch Chris! :thumbsup: 

Am I starting to see some fade in those flames? :thumbsup:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Remember when::::*

Here is one of my favorites. Remember when the gasser would have wild paint jobs with candy paint,fish scale graphics, pinstripe panels that never ended . 

Now this will tell your age..LOL 
Lets see if anyone ever seen this car run on a Pa track in the 60's and 70's..
Hint: it was maple grove and a few others..  
The guy ran the car till 1971 , retired the Willys to go and work on the crew for "Jungle Jim". It was called " Jack Ripper".
Enjoy.. 
Bill, we already know you and Joe seen Henry Ford drag a Model "T "..jk... 

PS.. After doing this car I needed eyes realigned. :freak: 
just to see the brush....


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Awesome!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

C'mon guys,who wants to meet me out at paradise road and get there doors blown off??Got all these pancake gassers and no one steppin up!
DRAGjet
King Gasser! lol


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Love this look!
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

yur killin me...


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*King Gasser*

King Gasser, I'm gonna show you the front end now. I'll let you catch a glimpse of the rear end when the light turns green!!! Just kidding man, I love it!!! RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Hilltop.... Bruce HAD to have used the JL body for his mold, they're exactly alike. I use the interiors and the chrome engine and add them to Bruce's body.

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Little red wagons/T-LRWTOP.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Little red wagons/T-LRW6.jpg

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Little red wagons/T-LRW5.jpg


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks again VJ and nice looking truck you got!!! I don't know who cast my body, I picked it up at a toy show several years ago. It didn't have a tailgate. I already had it painted before I found the diecast stuff. The interior on the diecast I used is a little different. It's a JL Showstopper diecast, has a single seat in the middle with steering wheel in the middle and a roll cage. I guess it's just another variation. Thanks again!!! RM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

If you go to Don Garlits Drag Racing Museum in Florida the first Thing you see once you get past thee retail area is The Little Red Wagon with the wheels in the air.It's a great place to see great drag cars


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Hill... they have 2 different versions... one has 2 seats and chrome stacks on the engine, the other is the single seat version with a scoop on the engine. Also, one is painted flat red while the other is a candy red.. JL made at least 2 different version because the Wagon changed over the years. 

Ps.. like your truck alot!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I got to meet Bil Golden at the Mopar nats,great guy!Looks like a grizzled drag veteran,soo cool!
DRAGjet






tomhocars said:


> If you go to Don Garlits Drag Racing Museum in Florida the first Thing you see once you get past thee retail area is The Little Red Wagon with the wheels in the air.It's a great place to see great drag cars


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Match race madness!*

I got him on the big end!lollol!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

VJ, I kind'a thought there were different variations, kind'a like slotcars. I did notice your stacks, which look better to me, than the blower. I had thought about putting in black tinted windows, but the roll cage looks too cool. Thanks again for mentioning the diecast interior swap-out. RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

more :hat:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Dragula said:


> more :hat:


 
Sweet looking Goat! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hard to get a good pic of black without the speckles sometimes.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Drag,
They just keep getting better, I'm really happy with how you took that sample of the stencils and have taken the flame work on a H.O. from a hope of a Tampo from a Manufacturer to where you have it now. In days gone by if we wanted flames we used decals that were available,sometimes it just didn't work for the body we had, other options were rob a 1/25 kit or the trusty I'll just draw/paint em on myself.. the last option usually was a disaster for me. 
Beautiful work,,keep it up..


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, Wow, ....holy Wow!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Sweet looking Goat! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


Daaaaang Chris! I gotta go with rr on this one...arguably yer best flame job yet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm voting for the GTO!!! Metallic red and gold flames - doesn't get any better!!! The flames look like there coming from under the hood, fantastic!!!
Just my thoughts... RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Blue flamer :wave:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

It'sa vedy niiice, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Going to the digs!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

More towing.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Now you looking gooood!!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you guys for the compliments!
DRAGjet


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Dragula said:


> Thank you guys for the compliments!
> DRAGjet


 hey drag ,looking good ,who makes that trailer


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

H.O. models on ebay
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

HO Models ROCKS! I have many of his bodies... he hasn't been selling much on ebay lately though.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Drag,

That Orange truck with the black flamed 55.....Oh Yeah that looks so nice! WAY TO GO!!!! I love that along with all the other flame jobs you have been cranking out lately.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Dont let this thread die guys,I cant get my H.O. fix off open wheelers and drifters!
DRAGjet


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Me either. 
Not a flame job. but.. :wave:

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2891241740050960210odfVHG


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Willys looks good chris!
Christian


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

nice truck combo drag.. Love the orange stepside..
Cool as always..

Open Wheelers and drifters...HHmmm
How about drifting Gassers???... LOL
I have some pics for you guys of Vintage Gassers I found.. This might get your Blood rollin' For gas.. Tune in Tomorrow...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I drove a semi-gasser car that drifted left...but I lifted and she came back down!!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Please,no drifters or open wheel stuff,just not my thing daddy-o!
DRAGjet


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Need a Sponsor*

This ones just out of the paint booth. Heading over to the glass shop to get fitted up. I need to find a sponsor, funds are getting low!!! RM


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Sweet!
DRAGjet


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Inspiring Pics.. It's a Gas*

Maybe these will give some Inspiration to build gas..
UUhh I mean Gasser..lol
Enjoy.. :thumbsup:

Awsome looking J Hilltop. 
I like the Henry J's . They was one of the coolest cars for the street and track along with the Willy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Are these gassers? Heck I don't know...70s to old?*

These aren't Willys or the such...not sure if these would count as Gassers but, posting them anyway just to keep this thread going. 










There are some nice cars in this thread and just don't want to see it fade away...

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool cars!!! Look like they could run on gas to me!!! A little Nitro in the trunk wouldn't hurt...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

maybe this could run gas????


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes Sir, W-43, definately gas!!! Good looking 62!!! Years ago my dad bought a used 61 Chevy Impala, get this, the car had been ordered from the factory - a factory 4 door hardtop with a factory 4 speed, 348, positive traction. Silver with red interior, straight bench seats, had the poss sticker in the trunk. Mom or dad always started off in first, shifted to third, then fourth. I thought second gear was only for racing, what did I know!!! Sorry for reflecting back...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

win43 said:


> maybe this could run gas????


bad a$$ looking car man!!!!! :thumbsup: and why not run on gas!!! 

Wes


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Can't let it get buried*

Just couldn't let this drag post get buried in the ancient ruins..
I know these arent all gas but drag cars never the less.
Heres the line up..
Enjoy.

Dash RoadRunner... Sox and Martin
JL Vega... JEG..Coughlin Jr.
Dash J.. Gone LOCO
AW Cooter Camaro... MOTION Performance
AW Cuda .. Dick Landy


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Good looking drag cars.... www.psychoslots.com has nothing but drag racing.. check it out and the NTRA. Fall Nationals are coming in Oct. 
Chris


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Real Gassers from Good Guys Nationals*

The Gasser Geezers were in attendance at the Good Nationals. These pics are from the Friday night drags at National Trail:




























In spite of the heat I had a great time!

Marty


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Cool toys*

Cool big toys Marty!!! Looks like you had fun!!! Thanks for posting. I had a blast at the GoodGuys show here. Cool little toys GB!!! Looks like your having fun too!!! I wanna see Jegs Vega against Sox & Martin and Dick Landy against the Motion Camaro- Round 1, then let the Chevy's go at it in round 2. 
Let Henry do a bi run...RM


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Nostalgia Funny Car Nationals*

I attended the Nostalgia Funny Car Nationals yesterday, WHAT A TRIP!!!

If it wasn't for the support vehicles, you would think it was the 70's!! I felt out of place w/o my striped bell bottoms, shoulder length hair, and tie die shirt!! The F/C's, front engine T/F's were kool, very kool. What stole the show for me were the straight axle, wheel standing, smokey burn-out Gassers!!:woohoo:



















Once you get past the air under the ffront wheels, look in the background and see the line up of F/C's.

They raced into the night, but my camera did not take very good pics then.

Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

win43 said:


> maybe this could run gas????


Heck yeah!!










Marty


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*61 Buick Gasser?*

I don't have a picture of it, but a friend of mine had a stock 61 Buick. One day he decided he wanted to see how fast it would go on the 1/4. So we took it up to Milan Dragway one Sunday. He had the front bumper off to do some body work on it. Because of this, they classified it as a gasser!!!!:freak: I don't remember the times he turned, I was too busy laughing all day long.:roll: I think the gassers he "raced" against were at the end of the 1/4 before he got out of 1st gear.

Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I am visual so,...*



Marty said:


> I don't have a picture of it, but a friend of mine had a stock 61 Buick. One day he decided he wanted to see how fast it would go on the 1/4. So we took it up to Milan Dragway one Sunday. He had the front bumper off to do some body work on it. Because of this, they classified it as a gasser!!!!:freak: I don't remember the times he turned, I was too busy laughing all day long.:roll: I think the gassers he "raced" against were at the end of the 1/4 before he got out of 1st gear.
> 
> Marty


Marty,



Here is a picture of a 61 Buick...not the one missing the front bumper...just for picture sake.










Oooooooooooooooooh I'll take one please!

Bob


----------

